# Brandmal?



## woo (30. Dezember 2005)

Würde gerne einen text so aussehen lassen als hätte man es in die haut reingebrannt. Kann da jemand helfen?

Grüsse
woo


----------



## AKrebs70 (30. Dezember 2005)

Wie möchtes Du es denn genau haben.
 Als ein vernabtes Branding oder gerade frisch mit einem Brandeisen rein gestempelt?


----------



## woo (30. Dezember 2005)

Wäre nicht schlecht etwas von beiden 

danke und gruss
woo


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (31. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
hier kannste dir nen Branding in verschiedenen stadien anschauen: webseite 

Gruß


----------



## oscarr (31. Dezember 2005)

AAUUUAAA, sag ich da nur   

@woo 

was haste denn bis jetzt hinbekommen bzw wie sind deine bisherigen Ansätze?  Mal mit Konturen und Relief experimentiert? Vermutlich wirst Du aber um "Handarbeit" nicht rummkommen wenn es wirklich "gut gebrannt" aussehen soll.


----------



## Xenius (27. September 2006)

Sorry das ich den alten Thread hier nochmal ausgrabe, aber steh zur Zeit vor genau dem selben Problem, jemand einen Plan wie man ein Brandmal, egal ob vernarbt oder frisch, am besten erstellt? :suspekt:


----------



## Leola13 (28. September 2006)

Hai,

ein Tut in Richtung Narbe gäbe es hier

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Xenius (28. September 2006)

Mh, glaub das hilft in meinem Fall nicht weiter 
Trotzdem danke für die Mühe ;-) 

Habe eine bestimmte Form, welche als "Branding" erscheinen sollte, so ungefähr als wenn man einer Kuh mit einem heissen Eisen ein Logo aufstempelt, oder eine Nummer.... nur halt in einer bestimmten Form, sonst schaut's eher nach Unfall, statt gewollt aus 


Jemand vielleicht noch eine Idee?


----------



## The_Maegges (1. Oktober 2006)

Habe es nicht ausprobiert, aber versuche mal Folgendes:

Öffne das Bild mit deiner Form.
Füge ein Bild von rohem Fleisch (Steak, Filet oder sowas) als neue Ebene in das Projekt ein.
Erstelle eine Auswahl der Form, die du einbrennen möchtest.
Übertrage diese Auswahl auf das Fleisch und kopiere das.
Füge es nun in das Bild ein, wo es eingebrannt werden soll und stelle den Fülleffekt "abgeflachte Kante und Relief" ein, vielleicht sieht es auch mit "Schatten nach innen besser aus, da musst du mal rumprobieren.
Teste anschliessend mit verschiedenen Farbtonüberlagerungen herum, um das Fleisch verbrannter wirken zu lassen.

Ach ja, stell hier mal das Ergebnis rein, wenns was geworden ist, würde mich interessieren, ob das klappt.


----------

